# Tarpon



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought i saw Tarpon until i went to the Grand Caymans. The last night we ate at the Lobster Pot and there must have been 100 Tarpon AT THE Dock! I couldn't believe it. At 6:00PM the cook came out and fed them and the water boiled. I asked if you could fish there and he said sure, but you probably won't land them. They fight forever. He said at 7:00PM they go up the shore to the next restuant and get fed there. These guys have a schedule. The next time i go, i wade and hit that place on day one. I have pictures, it's unreal. These were not small fish! This is still the most amazing thing i have ever seen dut to the sheer size of these fish.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a writeup about those fish on this blog:
http://www.occhioinc.com/blog/

It's pretty interesting where some of the pros go to get their shots.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Saw the same thing last time I was at Miami Beach marina. Tons of tarpon stacked up in the marina under the floating dock walkways. Best part was there was a tarpon fishing tournament and no fishing in the marina...


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Do a search on Youtube for Robie's in Islamorada, Fl. They have been 
feeding the tarpon off the dock for years. It is a must see if you are
ever down there.









MO


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Most of the marinas in the Keys have resident Tarpon hanging out in them. NONE of the marinas want you fishing there for them! Too many land in boats and destroy the cockpits I guess.

Kept my boat at Oceanside on Stock Island, next to Key West, some very large critters by the fish cleaning stations.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Did the cook throw anything as far as he could away from the dock? He did while I was there a few years back. IT> WAS> AWESOME


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Same deal down in St. Thomas. Monsters swimming all around the docks.


----------

